# Directv viewers: Fox gets Hornets Rights, Cox drops out.



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

For those with Directv and unable to watch the Hornets in previous years, Cox sports did not bid on the teams rights and Fox has picked up the rights with a likely New Orleans Fox feed added to RSN's.

Link: http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Journal/Issues/2012/05/28/Media/Cox.aspx


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a good pickup. I've always wondered when D* would carry CSTV but now that is a moot point. Personally, I would watch for LSU and the Saints offseason programming but this would be a good start to rebuilding the Hornets fan base.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

So now the only regional teams that are not available on DirecTV in their markets are:

The Coincast Philadelphia three:

Phillies
76ers
Flyers

The Coincast Northwest disaster:

Blazers


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

On nola.com they are reporting that the new deal does not include D*. It says D* has to get its own deal to show the hornets game.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/05/new_orleans_hornets_new_deal_t.html


----------



## triplela (Apr 3, 2007)

Would this be similar to what the Padres had to do when they left Cox 4 for Fox Sports Net? I seem to remember there being negotiations for that too.

I hope that some of the LSU coverage is moved to the new FSN feed, as well as a lot of the coaches' shows. But if this feed is like the FS Houston feed, we'll only get games, which is still an improvement over before.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

If they move the games to FSN SW as they hinted D* will just have to negotiate to carry an additional carriage fee for the games. Kinda like what E* refused to do when the for FSN Ohio years ago when they carried more Indians games than their contract called for.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

well now that the hornets have the #1 pick in the nba draft they should be able to have a better team to watch than last year:grin:


----------

